# Photos sticking to glass - remedy needed



## nossie

not sure where to place this thread.

I have a couple of these 40x50cm poster prints and glass frames.  On one of the print & frame combinations the print sticks/sucks/vacuums onto the glass giving blotchy areas that I assume will eventually glue on to the glass.

What's the remedy please?


----------



## LaFoto

There is none. The photo is lost. Find the negative, get a new print done, buy yourself a new frame and from now on into the future *never let the glass touch the photo*. They do this: they stick to the glass and there is nothing after a while that can detach them without ruining both glass and photo. I am having the same happening, albeit with smaller size enlargements and frames, so it is not quite as bad.


----------



## jemmy

use double matts to keep your images off the glass x


----------



## Sideburns

use a matte or something around the edge to hold the photo off the frame.


----------



## nossie

Can I use a matte at 50x40?


----------



## Helen B

You can also use separators, as mentioned by Sideburns, like this.

Best,
Helen


----------



## wildmaven

Also, make sure you let your prints dry completely before placing them in the frames. Every photo paper is different. I just purchased some that says to wait SEVEN DAYS before placing in a frame. I guess it would also depend on the level of humidity in your area.

First, is this the only copy you have? If so, take it to be scanned IN the frame. That way, if you ruin it by trying to remove it, you still have a copy.

Still ready to try? Next question: is the photo old? If it's more than 20-30 years, the next step will not work and may ruin your photo. 

The next questions is this: is it an ACTUAL photo? If it is truly a photo, some claim you can soak it in room temperature/warmish water for a few hours and, gently, see if it comes off, then hanging it to dry. This technique will not work with some types of printing inks, so make sure it is a real photo. 

Do not use a blow dryer on it!

Marian


----------



## Efergoh

nossie said:


> Can I use a matte at 50x40?



I had to do a bit of math....

40x50cm is roughly equal to 16x20"

I'd mat the print to a 20x24 frame. (50x60cm)

Or....you could have the print mounted on foam board and laminated. 
No need for glass.


----------



## Flash Harry

If its a real photograph it will come to no harm soaking it till it separates from the glass, put it in the bathtub glass side down and leave it for as long as it takes, once apart hang in a dry room. Replace it in frame once properly dry but use an oversize frame and a mount to prevent it sticking again. H

PS. I've used hairdryers on low to dry out  proofs  to evaluate quickly  this doesn't harm them either  as long as the atmosphere  is not dusty, dripping dry  depending on  your water  can leave streaks,  use distilled  for a final rinse  to prevent this.


----------



## nossie

Sorry guys I didn't make myself clear. The photo is brand new from a digital shot and so is the frame. No big loss if it doesn't work out and I do have backups. It just looks unsightly. Really I just wanted to see how big I can go with the 350D - (very good at 50x40)

When I insert the photo into the frame I can see that some areas of the photo vacuum onto the glass (mostly behind the backing latches)which I expect will eventually glue to the glass. 


> I just purchased some that says to wait SEVEN DAYS before placing in a frame.


I'd say I've waited two weeks but there was another print laying over it so I'm going to leave it near the heater for a while to see if that helps.

I was just checking here to see if there was a wonder solution out there, I was thinking of spraying air between the glass and the photo after it's mounted etc. Another engineering minded friend suggested some kind of talcum. Now I'm thinking of a teflon spray :geek:


----------



## MACollum

Flash Harry said:


> If its a real photograph it will come to no harm soaking it till it separates from the glass, put it in the bathtub glass side down and leave it for as long as it takes, once apart hang in a dry room. Replace it in frame once properly dry but use an oversize frame and a mount to prevent it sticking again. H
> 
> PS. I've used hairdryers on low to dry out proofs to evaluate quickly this doesn't harm them either as long as the atmosphere is not dusty, dripping dry depending on your water can leave streaks, use distilled for a final rinse to prevent this.


 
Are you serious?! I have the most adorable picture of my daughter at 6 months that is stuck to the glass. I didn't know until recently that they would stick and as the photo was taken by a pro, I can't get another 8x10 for my wall (it was taken at JCPenney almost 6 years ago). Do you think this might work?


----------



## ann

you can try some warm water with some additional drops of "photoflo". 

Just let it sit and soak. you may be lucky, but the odds are not in your favor. sorry.


----------



## Flash Harry

I've done it several times, I've also had prints stick together and done the same with them, it works, photo paper and the print are impervious to water, they are wet processed and washed n dried before you get them, warm water with a drop of wetting agent will do the job just have patience it'll float free. H


----------



## MACollum

ann said:


> you can try some warm water with some additional drops of "photoflo".
> 
> Just let it sit and soak. you may be lucky, but the odds are not in your favor. sorry.


 


Flash Harry said:


> I've done it several times, I've also had prints stick together and done the same with them, it works, photo paper and the print are impervious to water, they are wet processed and washed n dried before you get them, warm water with a drop of wetting agent will do the job just have patience it'll float free. H


 
Forgive me for being dense, but does this work or not? The picture is hanging on my wall and looks ok, so I'd rather not try this and ruin the picture. On the other hand, if there's a good chance it will work, I'd like to give it a shot. Had I known at the time I would have matted it first, then put it on the wall. I had some others that stuck to the glass that I had to throw out because where it stuck it looked like crap. Those weren't as great though and when we moved I didn't even put up all my pictures. My last house looked like a shrine to my son because we had his picture taken about every 3 months.


----------



## dpolston

nossie said:


> Really I just wanted to see how big I can go with the 350D - (very good at 50x40)



I have no useful information here other than to say: I wanted to see how big one of my prints would go too (Nikon D200 highest rez RAW I could). I was luckily commissioned to print a 60"x120" photo. It was pretty cool!


----------



## elsaspet

The simple answer is to not use glass at all.
All of my portraits are double mat backed, and are put in a glass free frame.
Easy!


----------



## wildmaven

elsaspet said:


> The simple answer is to not use glass at all.
> All of my portraits are double mat backed, and are put in a glass free frame.
> Easy!


 
I've never seen photos framed that way! Interesting!!


----------



## elsaspet

Actually, I got that from a seminar I did with Fran Reisner.  She's charging several grand for a print, so I figured if it works for her.........
I've been doing it that way for years, and they are fine.  Both Fran and I offer money back warranties on the photos, and I haven't had one returned yet, so I think it will work out hunky dory.


----------



## MACollum

elsaspet said:


> The simple answer is to not use glass at all.
> All of my portraits are double mat backed, and are put in a glass free frame.
> Easy!


 
Hells bells, I wish someone had mentioned this to me, say, 8 years ago, LOL. I probably need to put up some new pictures anyway. It's just that I'll miss those big baby pics on my wall  I always bought way more pictures than I needed. Usually not more than one in 8x10 size of my favorite pose though. I've got tons of them left that are smaller. Maybe I could do more collages. I've got a big collage hanging above my fireplace. I absolutely love it! This way I don't have to pick which one to frame...just frame them ALL!


----------

